# سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟



## واحدمن الناس (6 مايو 2008)

*اعلم انى قد ارهقكم بكثرة اسئلتى ........... فارجوا ان تعذرونى 

سمعت عن ان الشيطان كان يملك القدرة على ان يميت البشر ........و ان الصلب كان للانتزاع تلك القدرة من الشيطان

فارجوا ان توضحوا لى حقيقة هذا الامر ...........و ان كان هناك قصة اخرى فارجوا ذكرها

 وشكر *​


----------



## fredyyy (6 مايو 2008)

*هذا هو النص الكتابي*

العبرانيين 2 : 14 , 15
فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا، 
لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، 
وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. 



*فالمسيح بموته على الصليب *

*أباد بموته إبليس الذي كان له سلطان الموت*

*لكن الأعظم من ذلك هو أنه أعتقنا من العبودية *

** هذا جمال وكمال عمل المسيح فليس هو للقضاء على الشر فقط *

*بل للبنيان وإتيان بالعبيد أحرار متمتعين بحرية مجد أولاد الله *


----------



## geegoo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

ابدا لم يكن و لن يكون للشيطان سلطان أن يميت أحد البشر...
الحياة و استمرارها او نهايتها في يد الله واهب الحياة..
كان للشيطان سلطان ان يأسر أرواح الذين ماتوا قبل الفداء علي الصليب و يذهب بهم الي الجحيم..لا لانه صاحب هذا السلطان بل لان هذه كانت عقوبة الخطية قبل أن يدفعها عنا الرب الفادي....و لذلك سمح الله له بهذا حتي مع قديسيه....
الي ان تم فداؤنا علي الصليب و لم يعد الجحيم هو مصير الجميع..
بل رفع الرب المنتصر ارواح من سبقوا و رقدوا علي رجاء فدائه..
و فتح ابواب الفردوس لمن يستحق من الراقدين بعده..


----------



## واحدمن الناس (7 مايو 2008)

هل كلامكم هذا يعنى ان كل من ماتوا قبل الصلب قد اخذهم الشيطان الى الجحيم 
بما فيهم الانبياء كابراهيم و موسى عليهم السلام


----------



## challenger (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*أخي الحبيب ( واحد من الناس )
ذكر الأخ fredyyy النص الكتابي فقط لأنك سألت عنه و لكن إليك الشرح ! 

العبرانيين 2 : 14 , 15
فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا، 
لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، 
وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.

أولا ً :
الموت هو الموت الروحي و ليس الجسدي كما يتبادر إلى ذهنك !
و الموت الروحي هو إبتعاد عن الله !

ثانيا ً :
الخطيئة تنتج الموت !!!
يقول الكتاب المقدس ( لأن أجرة الخطيئة هي الموت )

ثالثا ً :
الشيطان له سلطة دون سواه على الإغراء لأرتكاب الخطيئة !!
فهو الوحيد الذي يشجع الإنسان على الخطأ !!
و بالتالي موت الروحي !

رابعا ً :
الله من صفاته (( القدوس )) أي المنزه عن الغلط !
فمن البديهي أنه لا يشجعنا على الغلط أو الخطيئة !! 


الخلاصة :
مما سبق نرى أنه من البديهي أن يقول الكتاب :
ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،

فالشيطان يدفعنا إلى الخطيئة . .. . . و الخطيئة إلى الموت . . . . أي الموت الروحي  . . . 
فهو صاحب السلطان إذا ً لأن النجاسة و الخطأ لا يأتيان إلا منه !! أكيد ليست من الله ( حاشى ) 

و يتابع واصفا ً فعل الشيطان !!
وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.

أي عبودية الخطيئة !!




و لكن كل من يؤمن بالمسيح لن يموت روحيا ً أبدا ًً !!!!!!!!!!!!!
و لن يكون للشيطان سلطانا ً على روحه !!

يقول المسيح :
وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ​.
.
*


----------



## geegoo (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

مشاركات رائعة.الرب يباركم.


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2008)

*شكراً أخي الغالى / *challenger

*لأن الروح واحد ... هذا هو الجانب الروحي *

*الجانب العملي .............. ألا يقول الشيطان*

*إشرب سجاير ومخدرات ... فيرتوي بسمها كل عطشان*

*تلذذ بحياتك ولا ترفض لجسدك طلباً لتبقى على الدوام رويان*

*أربط على حقويك شريطاً ناسفاً وَفجِر فتصبح من أشجع الشجعان*

*لقد قدم الموت في طبق ذهب والانسان ظن أنه سيصبح بطعامه شبعان*

*لقد قتلهم دون أن ُيمسك سيفاً فتمم خطته والإنسان عن كل وصايا الله غفلان*


----------



## way2truth (8 مايو 2008)

سالخص لكم ما قد فهمته من ردودك الرائعة

ان الشيطان قبل الصلب كان له القدرة على اخذ ارواح من ماتوا و يذهب بهم لجحيم .... و ذلك لقدرة اخذها بعد خطيئة ادم عليه السلام ....و ان الصلب قد اللغى تلك القدرة 

لدى المزيد من الاسئلة 

كيف حصل الشيطان على تلك القدرة و لا اقصد متى ؟؟
هل الصلب قد امات الشيطان ام انتزع فقط قدرته على اخذ الارواح الى الجحيم؟
هلى كان من نتائج الصلب تحرير الارواح السابقة  لصلب ؟
هل الانبياء كانت ارواحهم ايضا ياخذها الشيطان ؟؟​


----------



## challenger (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


way2truth قال:



سالخص لكم ما قد فهمته من ردودك الرائعة

ان الشيطان قبل الصلب كان له القدرة على اخذ ارواح من ماتوا و يذهب بهم لجحيم .... و ذلك لقدرة اخذها بعد خطيئة ادم عليه السلام ....و ان الصلب قد اللغى تلك القدرة 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي الحبيب  إقرأ جيدا ً ما كتبناه !!

الشيطان إلى الآن هو سيد الموت الروحي !! لأنه سيد الخطيئة و النجاسة !!

فهو من يُلهم الإنسان على المعصية و الغط !!
و ليس الله القدوس !!!!

فالشيطان سلطان الموت (((((( الروحي )))))))


فقبل الصليب 
كانت هناك (( كفارة )) أي (( تقديم ذبيحة ))
و أكيد أنت تعرف قصة ابراهيم و كيف قدم ابنه (( ذبيحة )) فأبدل الله ابنه بـ (( كبش )) !!!
و إلى الآن أنتم تقدمون الذبائح إلى الله !!
فقبل الصليب لله طرقه في الخلاص .

أما بعد الصليب 
فكان (( المسيح )) هو الذبيحة و الكفارة !
و هي ذبيحة مجانية لكل من يريد الخلاص .

لكن سلطان الشيطان قبل أو بعد الصليب (((( واحد )))) لأنه سيد الخطيئة !
و الفرق الوحيد الآن أي بعد الصليب أن كل من قبل الصليب أصبح محميا ً لأنه من أبناء الله !!

يقول الكتاب المقدس (( أما الذين قبلوه فقد أعطاهم سلطانا ً أن يصيروا أولاد الله )) 

فهل يترك الأب أبنه تحت سلطان الشرير ؟؟؟
و يتابع الكتاب المقدس فيقول (( الَّذِي انْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَقَلَنَا الَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ )) !!

فأنت إن آمنت تصير كأبن لله . . . يرعاك و ينجيك من الشيطان صاحب سلطان الموت الروحي (( الخطيئة )) و الظلمة !​
*


----------



## challenger (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


way2truth قال:




لدى المزيد من الاسئلة 

كيف حصل الشيطان على تلك القدرة و لا اقصد متى ؟؟
هل الصلب قد امات الشيطان ام انتزع فقط قدرته على اخذ الارواح الى الجحيم؟
هلى كان من نتائج الصلب تحرير الارواح السابقة  لصلب ؟
هل الانبياء كانت ارواحهم ايضا ياخذها الشيطان ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما تقرأ جيدا ً . . . لا تعود تسأل مثل هذه الأسئلة !!
لأن الواضح فيها أنك تظن و تعتقد أن الشيطان له سلطة على إماتة الجسد !!
و أخذ الروح إلى الجحيم !!

و نحن وضحنا لك أن الشيطان سلطان الموت الروحي 
و هو سيد الخطيئة . . . يعني أكيد ليس الله !!!
و بالتالي فهو يقود كل من يستمع له للإنفصال عن الله و محبته (( أي يقوده إلى الغلط الذي لا يرضي الله ))
هذا الإنفصال عن محبة الله . . . هو الموت الروحي !
و عندما يموت الإنسان روحيا ً و ينفصل عن محبة الله !!! أكيد مصيره الجحيم !
أرجو أن تكون فهمت القضية .

أما من أعطاه هذا السلطان ؟
فالسلطان هذا هو بسبب طبيعته و تكبره !
أكيد الله لا علاقة له بذلك !!

و عدالة الله أقتضت أن لا يجبره على شيء !!
لأن الله لو أجبر الشيطان على المحبة و الطاعة لكان ظالما ً أو ديكتاتورا ً و حاشى له أن يكون كذلك !!
لذلك فهو يتمتع و يستغل عدل الله لكن إلى يوم الحساب !!



أما الصلب و نزع السلطان من الشيطان !!
فهو فقط للذين يقبلون الصليب .
و هذا أيضا ً من صفات عدل الله ، فهو لا يجبر الإنسان على الطاعة ! لكي لا يكون ديكتاتورا ً أو مستبدا ً !!
أما من لم يقبل الصليب و ينكره فهو يرفض هذه الكفارة و يرفض البنوة و يرفض الخلاص !
و يبقى الشيطان بسلطانه مسيطرا ً عليه .

*


----------



## challenger (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*




fredyyy قال:


> *شكراً أخي الغالى / *challenger
> 
> *لأن الروح واحد ... هذا هو الجانب الروحي *
> 
> ...



*أكيد أخي الحبيب fredyyy للشيطان دور تضليلي كبير !!
و بالتالي فأنا أوافقك لكن كلامك من الناحية العملية . . .  و هو إحتمالي !!
أما كلامي من الناحية الروحية . . .  و هو أكيد !!

أوضح للأخ الحبيب صاحب الموضوع رأيك :
الأخ fredyyy يقصد بأن الشيطان عمليا ً قد يقودك للموت الجسدي !!
فهو يُحرض الإنسان على (( الشرب و الزنى و التدخين و . . . . )) 

الشكر للرب لأننا جسد واحد فعلا ً . . . فكل منا يُكمل الآخر .​
*


----------



## challenger (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*ملاحظة : أرجو أن تقرأ جيدا ً أخي صاحب الموضوع لأن استنتاجك الأخير يدل على أنك لم تقرأ شيئا ً  ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً 
أرجو أن تسمحوا لى بهذه المشاركة المنقولة من موضوع آخر مشابه ، كان عن الآية :" مماتاً فى الجسد ولكن محيًّ فى الروح ، الذى فيه ذهب فكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن "  ، وغيرها من الآيات التى تتناول ذلك الموضوع . ++ فلعلها تزيد الأمور وضوحاً :-
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+++ السيد المسيح ذهب بروحه البشرية ، التى لم ينفصل عنها اللاهوت ، لأنه لم ينفصل -- أثناء الموت -- لا عن جسده ولا عن روحه .
+++ ولكنه لم يذهب كمقبوض عليه ، بل كمحرر جبَّار ، أطلق أسرى الرجاء ، وأصعدهم معه إلى الفردوس .
+++ وهو بذلك قد أكمل الفداء ، وفتح لنا باب فردوس النعيم ، فلا نذهب إلى الجحيم ، بل إلى الفردوس مباشرة ، وسط تهليل الملائكة والقديسين .
++++ أما غير المؤمنين ، فيبقى عليهم الغضب الإلهى إلى الأبد ، فكلهم واردها ، ولا مخلص لهم منها ، لأنه ليس بأحد غيره (أى المسيح) الخلاص .
++++ فلو تفكروا قليلاً ، لعرفوا أن ما يستهزئون به ، هو الخلاص العظيم الذى يحرمون أنفسهم منه .
++++ وعن ذلك الموضوع ، يوجد كتاب بهذا المنتدى المبارك ، بعنوان :" الإنجيل يجيب : على بدعة فناء الروح عند شهود يهوه ... " ، أنقل منه هذا الجزء :-
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
3 الموت بمعنى : سجن هاوية الجحيم 
( 1 ) في العهد القديم ــــ أي قبل الفداء الإلهي ــــ كانت كلمتا : " الموت " ، و " هاوية الجحيم " ، ملتصقتين ببعضهما البعض تماما ، إلى درجة أنه كان لا يمكن الفصل بينهما ، فإذا جاء الكلام ــــ في العهد القديم ـــــ عن " الموت " ، تجيء معه : " هاوية الجحيم " ، كما لو كانا توأمين ملتصقين . 
والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة ، مثل : ـ
 [ الرب يميت ويحيي ، يهبط إلى الهاوية ( حرفيا : الجحيم ) ويصعد ] 1 صم 2 : 16 
 [ اكتنفتني حبال الموت . أصابتني شدائد الهاوية ( ح : الهاوية ) ] مز 116 : 3 
 [ أسلمت جميعا إلى الموت … يوم نزوله إلى الهاوية ( ح : الهاوية ) ] حز 31 : 14 ، 15 
( 2 ) والسبب في هذا الالتصاق بين الموت وهاوية الجحيم ، هو أنه كان ـــ قبل الفداء الإلهي ـــ حكما عاما على جميع البشرية بلا استثناء ، لذلك مكتوب : [ أي إنسان يحيا ولا يرى الموت . ينجي نفسه من يد الهاوية ( ح : الجحيم ) ] مز 89 : 48 . 
 إذ كان آدم وجميع بنيه محكوما عليهم بالموت ( تك 2 : 17 + رو 5 : 12 و 17 . للمزيد : سلطان الموت ، صفحة 38 ) ( ولهذا السبب ، فإن رب المجد تجسد من عذراء لكي لا يصبح وارثا لحكم الموت . للمزيد . ملحوظات (1 ) ، (14))
( 3 ) وللجحيم أسماء مترادفة عديدة ، مثل : الهاوية ـــ السجن ـــ الحبس ــــ الجب ــــ الحفرة ــــ أسافل الأرض ــــ أقسام الأرض السفلى …. إلخ . وكلها تعبر عن نفس الشيء ، وهو سجن الأرواح . 
( 4 ) والجانب الأخطر في حكم الموت كان هو هاوية الجحيم ، تلك الشوكة المخيفة ( هو 13 : 14) ، وليس موت الجسد الذي لا خوف منه : [ لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها ] مت 10 28 ، فإن موت الجسد لا يهم ولا يخيف ، لأنه لا تعقبه مشاكل  بل إن المخيف هو سقوط الروح في هاوية الجحيم . وهذا هو الأهم ، الذي تجسد الرب لكي يفدينا منه  فإنه من الواضح أن الرب لم يفدينا من موت الجسد الترابي وفنائه وتلاشيه ، بل من سلطان الموت الروحي : [ لكي يبيد ( ح : يبطل ) بالموت ( أي بموته على الصليب ) ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت ، أي إبليس ، ويعتق أولئك الذي خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] عب 2 : 14 و 15 
 ما هو الموت الذي كان لإبليس السلطان عليه ، وأبطله الرب ؟ هل هو موت الجسد بالتحلل والفناء ؟ بالطبع لا ، بدليل أننا جميعا لا نزال نموت بالجسد ، فتتحلل أجسادنا وتفنى . 
+++ بل إن الرب أبطل إبليس ــــ سلطان الموت ــــ أي أنه أبطل سلطانه على القبض على أرواحنا ، إذ جرده من سلطانه هذا .
+++ ومكتوب عن تجريد الرب لإبليس وجنوده من سلطانهم : [ إذ محا الصك .. مسمرا إياه بالصليب ، إذ جرَّد الرياسات و السلاطين ، أشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم فيه( أي في الصليب )] كو 2 : 14 و 15 .
 أي أنه جرَّد إبليس وجنوده من سلطانهم . فبالصليب فضح الرب ضعفهم ، أمام قوته ، إذ أبطل سلطان الموت على المؤمنين به ، وأطلق سراح أسرى الرجاء ( للمزيد : الرد الخامس صفحات 45 - 48 ) ، وأصبح المفديون يذهبون إلى الفردوس مباشرة . 
وهكذا أبطل الخوف من الموت ، الذي كان مسيطراً على البشر قبل الفداء ، حتى أن الإنجيل يصفهم بأنهم كانوا كل حياتهم تحت عبودية الخوف من الموت ( عب 2 : 14 و 15 ) 
والدليل على الخوف من ذلك الموت ــــ في العهد القديم فقط ــــ هو تلك الأوصاف المخيفة التي كانوا يصفون بها هاوية الجحيم ، مثل : - 
 [ أصابتني شدائد الهاوية ( ح : الجحيم ) ] مز 116 : 3 
 [ حبال الهاوية ( ح : الجحيم ) أحاطت بي ] 2 صم 22 : 6 
 [ أين شوكتك يا هاوية ( ح : الجحيم ) ] هو 13 : 14 
 [ وضعتني في الجب السفلي في ظلمات في أعماق ] مز 88 : 6 
( 5 ) ولكن القديسون ــــ مع ذلك الخوف ــــ كانوا يترجون الفداء الإلهي ، ليس من موت فناء الجسد ، بل من موت الجحيم ، مثلما هو مكتوب : 
 [ لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ( ح : الجحيم ) ] مز 16 : 10 
[ رحمتك عظيمة نحوي ، وقد نجيت نفسي من الهاوية( ح:الجحيم ) السفلي ] مز 86 : 13 
 [ الهاوية ( ح : الجحيم ) مسكن لهم ( أي الأشرار ) ، إنما الله يفدي نفسي من يد الهاوية ( الجحيم ) لأنه يأخذني ] مز 49 : 15 
  وهو ما تم فعلا في الفداء الإلهي على الصليب ، فقد ذهب رب المجد بروحه البشرية و أطلق سراح أسرى الرجاء . من أرواح الموتى (( راجع 1 بط 3 : 18 و 19 ، 4 : 6 ، أف 4 : 8 ، 9 ، وللمزيد : الرد السادس ـ 4 ـ صفحة 45 )) 
( 6 ) وبسبب شدة الخوف من موت هاوية الجحيم ــــ في العهد القديم ــــ فإن الله كان يطمئن قديسيه بأنه لن يتركهم ، بل سوف يفديهم ويطلق سراحهم ويصعدهم :- 
 [ إهتفى يا بنت أورشليم ، هو ذا ملكك يأتي إليك ، هو عادل ومنصور ، وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش إبن أتان ( = يو 12 : 14 و 15 ) … فإني بدم عهدك قد أطلقت أسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء ، إرجعوا إلى الحصن يا أسرى الرجاء ] زك 9 : 9 ـ ــ 12 
  فهذه نبوءة شديدة الوضوح ، عن رب المجد الذي دخل أورشليم كملك وديع راكب عل جحش إبن أتان ، وليس على حصان مثل الملوك الأرضيين المتجبرين ، وهو قد فدانا بدم العهد الجديد الذي قال عنه : [ هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا ] مت 26 : 28 
 وهو أطلق سراح: [ أسرى الرجاء ] ، بعد أن محا صك خطاياهم على الصليب ، وهم الذين ماتوا على رجاء الفداء الإلهي ، وقد كانوا أسرى في سجن الأرواح ، أي الجحيم ( 1 بط 3 : 19 ) . ( للمزيد : صفحة 45 - 48 )
 ويستحيل تفسير هذه النبوءة تفسيراً مادياً ، لأن الملك المسيح ، بعدما دخل أورشليم ، لم يطلق ــــ بدم العهد ـــــ أي أسرى أرضيين من بلادٍ للأعداء ، كما لم يخرج أي أحد من جب ليس فيه ماء ، كما لم يكن عنده حصن مادي ، ليدعو أسرى الرجاء بالنجاة إليه . 
 بل إن كل هذه النبوءة تتكلم عن عالم الروح ، عن أرواح بشرية مأسورة ، وعن سجن روحي ، وعن عدو روحي هو إبليس . 
 [ قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك ، إرجع إلى لأني فديتك ، ترنمي أيتها السموات لأن الرب قد فعل ، إهتفي يا أسافل الأرض ] أش 44 : 23 
 ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الفادي الوحيد الذي ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص ( أع 4 : 12 ) وهو الذي محا صك خطايانا ( كو 2 : 14 )  وستهتف أسافل الأرض ( = أقسام الأرض السفلى أف 4 : 9 ) ، أي سجن هاوية الجحيم ( 1 بط 3 : 19 ) ، لأنه ذهب إليها فكرز بالخلاص للأرواح التي فيها ، أي لأرواح الموتى التي فيها ( 1 بط 4 : 6 )  وستترنم السموات ، لإنه سيصعد إليها بهذه الأرواح المفدية المحررة ( أف 4 : 8 )  فإن الجمع ــــ في هذه النبوءة ــــ بين السموات و بين أسافل الأرض ، هو بسبب هذا الفداء العظيم إنه خلاص عظيم يستحق الهتاف من أسافل الأرض ( أي الجحيم ) إلى السموات ( أي الفردوس ) ، وعلينا ألا نهمله : [ فكيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره ] عب 2 : 3 
 [ صعدت إلى العلا ، سبيت سبيا ( = أف 4 : 8 ) …. الله لنا إله خلاص ، وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج ] مز 68 : 18-20 
هذه النبوءة أيضا تتكلم عن الصعود إلى العلا أي إلى السماء ، وعن سبي السبي ، أي تحرير المسبيين من السجن وإصعادهم إلى السماء ، ولذلك تقول النبوءة إن الله عنده [ للموت مخارج ] لأنه سيخرج أرواح الموتى من السجن  وهو نفس المكتوب عن رب المجد : [ صعد إلى العلا ، سبى سبيا ] أف 4 : 8 ، وأيضا : [ ذهب للأرواح التي في السجن ] 1 بط 3 : 18 ، [ بشر الموتى ] 1 بط 4 : 6 . 
 ومكتوب [ سبى سبيا ] ، لأن الرب لم يخلص المأسورين عن طريق التوسلات ، بل إنتزعهم إنتزاعا من قبضة الشيطان سلطان الموت ، إذ جرَّده من كل قوته وسلطانه ( كو 2 : 14 و 15 ) ، مثلما سبق رب المجد وقال : [ لا يستطيع أحد أن يدخل بيت قوي وينهب أمتعته ( أي ممتلكاته ، لأنه كان يتملك على أرواح البشر ، فهو سلطان الموت ) إن لم يربط القوي أولا ( أي أنه سمره بالصليب ) وحينئذ ينهب أمتعته ] مر 3 : 27 ، و بيت القوي ، هو سجن الجحيم الذي كان إبليس صاحب السلطان عليه ، لأنه هو سلطان الموت (عب 2 : 14) 
( 7 ) أما بعد الفداء الإلهي ، فقد انقطعت ـــ تماما ـــ العلاقة بين موت المفدين وبين هاوية الجحيم . إذ أنقذنا الرب منه ، وفتح لنا فردوس النعيم . 
 وهكذا نجد القديسين في العهد الجديد ، لا يخافون الموت إطلاقا ، بل بالعكس يعتبرونه إنتقالا إلى الأفضل جدا ، إلى المسيح في الفردوس .  ألم يقل الرب للِّص اليمين ، أنه سيكون معه ـــ في نفس اليوم ـــ في فردوس النعيم .  ألم يظهر لشهيده إسطفانوس ، منتظرا ليضمه إليه في فردوسه .  أليس لهذا السبب قال بولس الرسول : [ لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ، ذاك أفضل جدا ] في 1 : 23 . 
( 8 ) فمن كل ما سبق ، يتضح لنا بكل جلاء ، أن الموت الأخطر ، الذي يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس من أوله لآخره ، هو موت هاوية الجحيم ، وليس موت الجسد وفناءه . 
 إن موت الجحيم هو الموت الذي كان الرب يتكلم عنه ، عندما قال عن المتناولين من جسده ودمه الأقدسين : [ هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت ] يو 6 : 50 ، فإنه لم يكن يعني موت الوفاة وتحلل الجسد ، بل موت الجحيم .
 وعن نفس الأمر ، كرر التوكيد على عدم موت الجحيم لأبناء العهد الجديد ، مثلما كان يحدث في العهد القديم ، إذ قال : [ هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ، ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المن وماتوا . من يأكل هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد ] يو 6 : 58 . أي أن أبناء العهد القديم ماتوا موت الجحيم ، أما أبناء العهد الجديد فلن يذهبوا إلى موت الجحيم ، بل سيذهبوا إلى الحياة مع المسيح في الفردوس .  فإن الرب هنا لم يكن يعني أن أبناء العهد القديم ماتوا بالجسد وأن الناس في العهد الجديد لن يموتوا بالجسد ، بل كان يقارن بين الذهاب للجحيم في العهد القديم ، وبين الذهاب للفردوس في العهد الجديد .
إن موت الجحيم هو الذي قال عنه الرب : [ كل من كان حيا ( أي بالجسد ) وآمن بي ، فلن يموت إلى الأبد ] يو 11 : 26 ، فإنه يعني أن المؤمن به لن يذهب إلى موت الجحيم ، بل إلى الفردوس . وأما موت الجسد فإنه ليس هو الأمر الخطير الذي تجسد وصلب من أجله ، بل إن الأمر الخطير هو موت الجحيم . 
.والذي يقدم هذا الوعد هو القادر على كل شيء ، فإنه كان يتكلم عن هذا الأمر قبيل إقامته للعازر من الأموات ، فهو الصادق في كلامه والقادر على كل شيء ، ولو كان يقصد أن المؤمنين به لن يموتوا موت الجسد ، لفعل ذلك ، فهو القادر على كل شيء ، لأنه هو الذي [ كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ] يو 1 : 3 
 موت الجحيم هو الموت الذي قال عنه الرب [ إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي ، فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد ] يو 8 : 51 ، أما اليهود ، فقد إحتجوا على هذا الكلام ، لأنهم ظنوه يتكلم عن موت الجسد ، أما هو فكان يتكلم عن موت الجحيم الذي كان ـــ قبل الفداء الإلهي ــــ متسلطاً على جميع البشر بما فيهم إبراهيم ونسله ( عب 2 : 16 ) ولذلك فإن الرب أجاب على هؤلاء المحتجين ، بقوله : [ أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح ] أي أن كلامه هو عن يوم الفداء والفردوس الذي كان الأباء يترجونه وينظرونه من بعيد ( عب 11 : 13 ) . 
 فعلينا أن نفهم كلام الرب بأذهان روحية ، وليس بتفكير جسداني مثل أولئك اليهود . 
 إنه موت الجحيم ، وليس موت الجسد ، الذي أبطله الرب : - [ مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي أبطل الموت ] 2 تي 1 : 10 ، فإنه من الواضح أن الرب لم يبطل موت الجسد بالتحلل والفناء ، بل أبطل موت الجحيم . 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
4 - الروح البشرية للسيد المسيح ، لم تموت 
 التجسد الإلهي هو إتحاد اللاهوت بناسوت كامل . وهو إتحاد معجزي بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير وبغير إنفصال . فإنه شابهنا في طبيعتنا بكل ما فيها ما عدا الخطية وحدها ( للمزيد : ملحوظات ( 1 ) ، ( 14 ) ) . 
 اللاهوت إتحد بناسوت كامل ــــ جسداً وروحاً ـــــ لأنه جاء ليفدي الإنسان كله . 
 والموت الذي ماته على الصليب هو إنفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري ، مثلما في كل البشر . 
 علماً بأن اللاهوت ظل متحداً بالجسد والروح حتى بعد إنفصالهما عن بعضهما بالوفاة ، إذ لم ينفصل اللاهوت قط ، لا عن روحه ولا عن جسده ، وذلك مشابه لأن النار المتحدة بقطعتي حديد ملتصقتين ، ستظل متحدة بالقطعتين معاً ، بعد فصلهما عن بعضهما ، فإن إنفصال القطعتين عن بعضهما لن يمنع إستمرار إتحاد النار بكل منهما على حده . ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق . 
 ولكن موت المسيح بالجسد ، يختلف من عدة نواح ، عن موت البشر أجمعين : - 
1- أنه لم يكن محكوماً عليه ــــ بحسب الطبيعة ــــ بالموت ، لأنه تجسد بمعجزة من العذراء لكي لا يرث خطية آدم ولا حكم الموت الناتج عنها . بل إنه مات عنا . حمل خطايانا نحن ، ومات لكي يحيينا : [ البار من أجل الأثمة ] 1 بط 3 : 18 . 
2- موته كان معجزة ، فلم يكن بحسب العوامل الطبيعية للموت ، بل إنه سلم روحه بإرادته وسلطانه هو ، وفي الوقت الذي حدده هو . 
وهو قد سبق قبل الصليب وأعلن ذلك : [ ليس أحد يأخذها مني ( أي الروح البشرية ) بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي ( أي أن موته هو بإرادته ). لي سلطان أن أضعها( أي الموت ) ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً( أي القيامة )] يو 10 : 18 
3- وهو قد مات فعلاً قبل الأوان الطبيعي بالنسبة للمصلوبين ، حتى أن بيلاطس تعجب : [ فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات هكذا سريعاً ] مر 15 : 14 
 ونفس أحداث الموت كانت عجيبة إذ بعدما أكمل كل شيء ، قال [ قد أكمل ] ثم [ نكس رأسه ] ثم [ سلم الروح ] يو 19 : 30، فإنه موت إرادي تماماً ، فعله في الوقت الذي رآه مناسباً ، وبالطريقة التي أرادها 
4- ولأنه ليس محكوماً عليه بالموت ـــــ مثل كل البشر ــــ لذلك لم يكن لإبليس ( سلطان الموت ) سلطان عليه ليقبض روحه البشرية عند خروجها من الجسد ، لذلك قال : [ رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء ] يو 14 : 30 
5- إذن ، فإن الرب سلم الروح بإرادته وسلطانه هو ، ولم يكن لإبليس ــــ سلطان الموت ـــــ سلطاناً أن يقبض على روحه البشرية ، بل إنه إنطلق بها لكي يصنع بها الخلاص لمنتظريه ممن ماتوامن أبناء العهد القديم ، ثم فتح الفردوس لهم وللمفديين من أبناء العهد الجديد ، ثم رجع بروحه البشرية إلى جسده البشري ــــ الذي لم يرى فساداً ، أي تعفناً ، لأنه ظل سليماً بقوة اللاهوت المتحد به ــــ ليصنع القيامة العظيمة . 
 وعن ذلك يقول الإنجيل : [ مماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيي في الروح ، الذي فيه ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن ] 1 بط 3 : 18 
 [ مماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيي في الروح ] : إذن فالموت لا يصيب إلا الجسد فقط ، وأما الروح فإنها تظل حية  وذلك يتطابق مع تعليم الرب : [ يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها ] مت 10 : 28 ، فإن ذلك ينطبق على كل البشر بما فيهم ناسوت رب المجد ذاته ، الذي شابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها . 
 [ الذي فيه ( أي في الروح ) ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن ] : أي أن الروح البشرية لرب المجد لم تكن فقط حية ، بل كانت أيضاً طليقة ، فاعلة بقوة اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، إذ ذهب بروحه البشرية ليبشر ـــ بالفداء والخلاص الذي صنعه ــــ للأرواح التي في السجن  وهي البشارة المكتوب عنها أيضاً : [ لأجل هذا بشر الموتى ] 1 بط 4 : 6 ، فإن رب المجد بشر أرواح الموتى بخلاصهم ، إذ حررهم من هذا السجن : سجن أرواح الموتى ، الذي هو هاوية الجحيم . 
 والإنجيل يصف هذا المكان ــــ الذي ذهب إليه الرب بروحه البشرية لينقذ منه أرواح الموتى ــــ بأوصاف عديدة ولكنها تعبر عن نفس المكان الروحي الذي كانت تذهب إليه أرواح البشر ، قبل الفداء .  فعن هذا المكان مكتوب : ـــ 
 [ ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن ] 1 بط 3 : 19 . 
 [ لأجل هذا بشر الموتى ] 1 بط 4 : 6 
 [ نزل أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى ] أف 4 : 9 
 [ من يهبط إلى الهاوية ، أي ليصعد المسيح من الأموات ] رو 10 : 7 
 [ لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ( حرفياً : الجحيم ) ولا رأى جسده فساداً ( أي لم يتحلل ) . ] أع 2 : 31 
.أي أنه مكان للأرواح البشرية للذين ماتوا . وهو يسمى : الجحيم ـــ الهاوية ـــ السجن ـــ أقسام الأرض السفلى  كما أنه ـــــ في آيات أخرى ــــ يسمى : الجب ــ الحفرة ... إلخ ، وكلها أوصاف متقاربة . 
 وعن هذا الفداء وإنقاذ أرواح البشر الذين ماتوا على الرجاء ، قالت النبوات قديماً : - 
[ بدم عهدك قد أطلقت أسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء ، إرجعوا إلى الحصن يا أسرى الرجاء ] زك 9 : 11 و 12 .
 أسرى الرجاء : هم الذين ماتوا على رجاء الفداء والخلاص ، وهو أطلقهم بدم العهد الجديد ، أي الصليب ، والحصن هو الفردوس الذي ليس فيه خوف ، بل طمأنينة وسلام . 
 [ من يد الهاوية ( حرفياً : الجحيم ) أفديهم ] هو 13 : 14
 [ الهاوية مسكن لهم ( أي للأشرار) إنما الله يفدى نفسي من الهاوية ( حرفياً : الجحيم ) لأنه يأخذني ] مز 49 : 15 فالفداء يقتصر على أسرى الرجاء ، أي أرواح الأبرار الذين عاشوا في طاعة وصايا الله ، أما أرواح الأشرار فلم يصعدهم الرب من الجحيم ، بل إستمروا فيه . 
[ الله لنا إله خلاص وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج ] مز 68 : 20 . هذا المزمور كله نبوءات عن فداء الرب وخلاصه للأسرى ، مثل : [ يقوم الله . يتبدد أعداؤه ... مخرج الأسرى إلى فلاح ، إنما المتمردون يسكنون الرمضاء ( أي : مكان بلا ماء = زك 9 : 11 ) ... صعدت إلى العلاء سبيت سبياً ( = أف 4 : 8 ) ... عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج ... ] إلخ . 
 وهو ما قد تحقق في العهد الجديد ، لذلك مكتوب : - 
[ إذ صعد إلى العلا ( أي السماء ) سبى سبياً ( أي أخذ الأرواح التي كانت في السجن ) وأعطى الناس عطايا ( أي الخلاص ونعم العهد الجديد والفردوس ) . وأما أنه صعد فما هو إلا لأنه نزل أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى ، الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السموات ] أف 4 : 8 – 10 
 [ سبى سبياً ] : لأنه إنتزعهم إنتزاعاً من قبضة سلطان الموت ، بقوته وإقتداره ، بفدائه العجيب . 
 [ أعطى الناس عطايا ] : أعطى للأرواح التي في السجن أن تتحرر من قبضة سلطان الموت ، وتنطلق إلى الفردوس ، كما أعطى أبناء العهد الجديد عطايا الميلاد الثاني والقيامة معه من الموت ، وأنعم عليهم بألا يذهبوا إلى الجحيم ، بل يصعدوا إلى الفردوس مباشرة . 
 [ فوق جميع السموات ] : لأن الفردوس هو في السماء الثالثة ( 2 كو 12 : 2 و 4 ) 
 إذن فإن الأرواح البشرية لا تفنى ، فلم تفنى الروح البشرية للرب ، كما أن أرواح البشر الذين ماتوا لم تفنى ، بل ظلت في السجن ، حتى أطلق الرب منهم أسراه ، أي أسرى الرجاء ، الذين ماتوا على الإيمان وعلى الرجاء في خلاصه . 
كما أن هذه الأرواح كانت في كامل الوعي بما يمكنها من إستقبال بشارة الخلاص والصعود مع المسيح إلى العلاء ، إلى الفردوس . 
 وبخصوص ذلك المكان الذي يصفه الكتاب المقدس بأوصاف الجحيم والهاوية والسجن وأقسام الأرض السفلى والجب .... إلخ : فإنه مكان روحي ولا يمكن أبداً أن يكون هو القبور المادية لأجساد الموتى . 
 فهو المكان الذي كانت فيه أرواح الموتى وذهب إليهم الرب بروحه البشرية لكي يخلصهم ( 1 بط 3 : 19 و 4 : 6 ) أي أنه مكان خاص بالأرواح فقط . 
 وهو في [ أقسام الأرض السفلى ] أف 4 : 9 ، أي في أعماق سحيقة جداً ، وليس في القبور المادية التي في متناول اليد . 
 وأكبر دليل على أن هاوية الجحيم هو مكان روحي وليس هو القبور المادية للأجساد ، هو أن الإنجيل أعطانا وصفاً واضحاً للقبر الذي دفن فيه جسد الرب ، فقد كان على وجه الأرض وليس في أقسام الأرض السفلى ( أي الأعماق السحيقة جداً ) ، بل كان منحوتاً في صخرة ، أي في تكوين صخري فوق الأرض ، وكان في بستان أي على وجه الأرض ، وكان له باب يمكن الدخول والخروج منه بسهولة حتى للنسوة ( مر 15 : 46 ، 16 : 3 ـ 8 ، يو 19 : 41 ، لو 24 : 3 ، مت 27 : 60 ) . 
 إذن فالقول بأن الهاوية والجحيم وأقسام الأرض السفلى والسجن ، أنهم مجرد أوصاف للقبور المادية للأجساد ، هو إدعاء مخالف للحقيقة الواضحة ، ويتناقض مع التفكير المنطقي .


----------



## way2truth (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا على توضيحكم الامور اكثر 

و لى سؤال فى محاول لمزيد من الوضوح .......... خصوصا اننى لا اعلم عن هذا الامر شيئا الا من خلالكم

اعتقد انك تقصد ان الشيطان يضل الانسان بعيدا عن الله و بذلك يحق علي الانسان الضال العذاب فى الجحيم 

فهل الجحيم يتحكم فيه الله نفسه ام الشيطان ؟


----------



## fredyyy (10 مايو 2008)

way2truth قال:


> فهل الجحيم يتحكم فيه الله نفسه ام الشيطان ؟


 


*الجحيم ُأعد لإبليس فهو لا يتحكم فيه بل هو ذاهب إليه*

*ويريد أن يُضل الناس ليأخذهم الى هناك*

*ستتعجب إذا قلت لك أن الذي يتحكم في جهنم هو الانسان*

*لأنه إما أن يذهب اليه بإرادته أو يؤمن بالمسيح فلا يذهب الى الجحيم*

*ومن جهة الله فإنه لا يسر بأن يلقي الانسان نفسه هناك*

بطرس الثانية 3 : 9 
لاَ يَتَبَاطَأُ الرَّبُّ عَنْ وَعْدِهِ كَمَا يَحْسِبُ قَوْمٌ التَّبَاطُؤَ، لَكِنَّهُ يَتَأَنَّى عَلَيْنَا، *وَهُوَ لاَ يَشَاءُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أُنَاسٌ،* *بَلْ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ*.


----------



## challenger (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*أهلا ً أخي الحبيب way2truth

و شكرا ً اخي الحبيب fredyyy كلامك واضح تماما ً و أضيف لما قلته قول الكتاب المقدس :
هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ. هَئَنَذَا أَجْعَلُ أَمَامَكُمْ طَرِيقَ الْحَيَاةِ وَطَرِيقَ الْمَوْتِ

فالله وضح لنا طريقي الحياة و  الموت من خلال الرسل !!
و بيد الإنسان فقط ذاك (((( القرار ))))
​*


----------



## geegoo (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

و انا اسالك اخي هل اذا كان لانسان"او لاي مخلوق" سلطان في نطاق معين "رئيس..ملك....الخ.."..هل هذا ينفي سلطان الله عليه و علي هذا النطاق؟
بالطبع لا...حتي و ان بدا للاعين التي لا تعرف غير ذلك...فان الكون كله بكل ما فيه خاضع لسلطان واحد... و هو ++الله++


----------



## way2truth (11 مايو 2008)

سوال 
ما الفائدة من الصلب ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2008)

way2truth قال:


> سوال
> ما الفائدة من الصلب ؟؟


 
اخي العزيز
هناك شئ اسمه نظام و قانون و جميل ان نتبعه لنكون منظمين و لكي نقدم المعلومة النافعة للسائل, و انت بسؤالك هذا تشتت الموضوع فلا علاقة لسؤالك بهذا الموضوع, لذلك تفضل بفتح موضوع جديد بنفس سؤالك و سنرد عليك

نشكرك من اجل تعاونك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (11 مايو 2008)

way2truth قال:


> سوال
> ما الفائدة من الصلب ؟؟


 

*الصليب هو الوسيلة التي ُقدم بها حمل الله ليرفع خطية العالم*

يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ 
*هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي *يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ*.



*ففي الصليب تمت :*

*1- المصالحة مع الله*

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 19 
أَيْ إِنَّ *اللهَ* كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ *مُصَالِحاً* *الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ،* 
غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 
*****************

*2- تم الصفح عن الآثام* 

العبرانيين 8 : 12 
لأَنِّي أَكُونُ *صَفُوحاً* عَنْ آثَامِهِمْ، 
وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطَايَاهُمْ وَتَعَدِّيَاتِهِمْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ
*****************

*3- تم غفران الخطايا*

اعمال الرسل 10 : 43 
لَهُ *يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ* أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ 
*يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا*. 

كولوسي 1 : 14
الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، *بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا،*
*****************

*4- تم قتل العداوة بين الانسان والله*

أفسس 2 : 16 
وَيُصَالِحَ الاثْنَيْنِ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ اللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ،
 *قَاتِلاً الْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ*. 
*****************

*5- تم التبرير أمام الله (* دون أن يدفع الانسان شئ *)*

رومية 3 : 24 
*مُتَبَرِّرِينَ* مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ *بِالْفِدَاءِ* الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 
*****************

*6- ضمان نوال الحياة الأبدية*

رومية 6 : 8 
فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا *سَنَحْيَا* أَيْضاً *مَعَهُ*. 
*****************

*7- التمتع بحب المسيح الحب والُغسل من الخطايا*

رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 5 
وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ. الَّذِي *أَحَبَّنَا،* وَقَدْ *غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ*
*****************


----------



## challenger (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


geegoo قال:



و انا اسالك اخي هل اذا كان لانسان"او لاي مخلوق" سلطان في نطاق معين "رئيس..ملك....الخ.."..هل هذا ينفي سلطان الله عليه و علي هذا النطاق؟
بالطبع لا...حتي و ان بدا للاعين التي لا تعرف غير ذلك...فان الكون كله بكل ما فيه خاضع لسلطان واحد... و هو ++الله++

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي الحبيب geegoo:
يقول المسيح :  هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.

المسيح يقف على قلب كل إنسان و يقرع و القضية إختيارية !!

الخيار الأول : 
فيمكن للأنسان أن يستجيب لصوت الرب و يمكن أن لا يستجيب !!
من يستمع للرب و يطلب منه دخول قلبه (( فقط من يطلب إراديا ً ذلك )) فإن الرب سيقوده فعلا ً !!
و سلطان الرب علينا سيكون للخير و الراحة و الخلاص .
يقول المسيح : اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ . لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ .

آمين يا رب !!! ضع نيرك على ظهورنا و أمضي بنا إلى الراحة و الخلاص !!


الخيار الثاني :
و لكن بالمقابل من لا يقبل ذلك هل لله سلطان على حياته ؟؟
أكيد لا !! 
فصلاة من لا يقبل مشيئة الله مثلا ً !! لا ينظر لها الله .
و لا أعماله مقبولة لأنها نابعة من قلب رافض لله .
و لا كلامه . . حتى !! لأنها من الشفاه فقط !
لكن الله لا يهمله بل له طرق متعددة لمحاولة إرشاده (( وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ ))
فهو يقرع و يقرع مرات .. و مرات حتى نستجيب !!
طرق الله كلها خيرة ! أي لا يوجد طريق إستبدادي أو إجباري أو شرير لأي إنسان !!
فالله كما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس (( لا يجرب بالشرور ))


الخلاصة :
الله له سلطان على من يريدون هذا السلطان !!
أما من يرفضون ذلك !؟!؟!
فكيف يكون له سلطان عليهم ؟
و لو فرضنا جدلا ً أنه سيجبرهم أو يسيرهم أو . . . فأين عدله إذا ً ؟

*


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2008)

يا احبتي لله سلطان و للانسان حرية اختيار, و الاثنان لا يعارضان بعضهما, فالله بسلطانه لا يحرم الانسان من حرية الاختيار و حرية الانسان لا تقلل من سلطان الله, فالله قادر نعم, لكنه ايضا عادل في ما يقدر...


----------



## way2truth (12 مايو 2008)

لماذا تم حذف مجموعة ضخمة من الردود سواء لى او لباقة الاعضاء اللى كانوا بيردوا على اسئلتى


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2008)

way2truth قال:


> لماذا تم حذف مجموعة ضخمة من الردود سواء لى او لباقة الاعضاء اللى كانوا بيردوا على اسئلتى


 

عزيزي
الموضوع هذا يسأل عن الشيطان, و انت تسأل عن الخطيئة, الا ترى ان سؤالك لا علاقة له بالموضوع؟
افتح موضوع جديد منفصل بسؤالك و سنرد عليك
مش عيب انك تتبع النظام..


----------



## way2truth (12 مايو 2008)

و لكن الاخوة فى ردهم ذكروا خطيئة العالم فاردت ان اعرف ما المقصود بها 
هل كلما ذكروا نقطة لا اعلم عنها شيئا افتح موضوع جديد؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2008)

way2truth قال:


> و لكن الاخوة فى ردهم ذكروا خطيئة العالم فاردت ان اعرف ما المقصود بها
> هل كلما ذكروا نقطة لا اعلم عنها شيئا افتح موضوع جديد؟؟


 

نعم افتح موضوع جديد لكي لا نشتت المواضيع


----------



## geegoo (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

اخي الحبيب CHALLENGER
اشكرك كثيرا علي اهتمامك بالرد و التوضيح
و لكني اخي الحبيب كنت ارد علي تساؤل الاخ طارح الموضوع
""شكرا على توضيحكم الامور اكثر 

و لى سؤال فى محاول لمزيد من الوضوح .......... خصوصا اننى لا اعلم عن هذا الامر شيئا الا من خلالكم

اعتقد انك تقصد ان الشيطان يضل الانسان بعيدا عن الله و بذلك يحق علي الانسان الضال العذاب فى الجحيم 

فهل الجحيم يتحكم فيه الله نفسه ام الشيطان ؟"
فانا لم اقصد السلطان الروحي لله بل سلطان الله خالق الكل و ضابط الكل..الكون كله تحت سلطان الله حتي الجحيم..
و علي الارض ما لا يوافق مشيئة الله يحدث بسماح منه و لكن ايضا تحت سلطانه..
ربنا يديم محبتك و ارجو تعقيبك...


----------



## geegoo (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*



My Rock قال:


> يا احبتي لله سلطان و للانسان حرية اختيار, و الاثنان لا يعارضان بعضهما, فالله بسلطانه لا يحرم الانسان من حرية الاختيار و حرية الانسان لا تقلل من سلطان الله, فالله قادر نعم, لكنه ايضا عادل في ما يقدر...


اشكرك علي اهتمامك اخي الحبيب..
ربنا يديم محبتك.........


----------



## challenger (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


way2truth قال:



			لماذا تم حذف مجموعة ضخمة من الردود سواء لى او لباقة الاعضاء اللى كانوا بيردوا على اسئلتى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام المسيح أخي way2truth و ربنا ينور علينا جميعا ً .
لكن ماذا تقصد لم أفهم عليك بالضبط !!

أخي الحبيب السؤال موجه للمسيحيين لمعرفة نظرتهم و ماذا يقول الكتاب عندهم حول الشيطان !!

أي ردود غير ذلك ستدخلنا في حوار و ليس (( رد على سؤال )) .

لكن إن كنت تقصد شيء آخر بإمكانك التوضيح أكثر  . *


----------



## challenger (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


way2truth قال:



			سوال 
ما الفائدة من الصلب ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي way2truth : 
بصراحة جواب الأخ الحبيب  fredyyy   أكثر من رائع !!!
مشكور من كل القلب يا غالي على التوضيح العميق جدا ً .
و التحليل الكتابي المتميز .

و نخلص لشيء مُهم جدا ً لو حاولنا الربط بين السؤال الأساسي ((( سلطان الشيطان ))) و ((( قوة الصليب ))) 
و هو أن المسيح بالصليب سحق الشيطان و سلطانه تماما ً !!
لكن !

فقط لمن يقبل و يعترف بهذا الفداء الرائع .

إضغط هنا لقراءة رد الأخ fredyyy إن لم تنتبه له    ​*


----------



## challenger (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


geegoo قال:



اخي الحبيب CHALLENGER
اشكرك كثيرا علي اهتمامك بالرد و التوضيح
و لكني اخي الحبيب كنت ارد علي تساؤل الاخ طارح الموضوع
""شكرا على توضيحكم الامور اكثر 

و لى سؤال فى محاول لمزيد من الوضوح .......... خصوصا اننى لا اعلم عن هذا الامر شيئا الا من خلالكم

اعتقد انك تقصد ان الشيطان يضل الانسان بعيدا عن الله و بذلك يحق علي الانسان الضال العذاب فى الجحيم 

فهل الجحيم يتحكم فيه الله نفسه ام الشيطان ؟"
فانا لم اقصد السلطان الروحي لله بل سلطان الله خالق الكل و ضابط الكل..الكون كله تحت سلطان الله حتي الجحيم..
و علي الارض ما لا يوافق مشيئة الله يحدث بسماح منه و لكن ايضا تحت سلطانه..
ربنا يديم محبتك و ارجو تعقيبك...

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي الحبيب geegoo  شكرا ًللرسالة التي نبهتني فيها لسؤالك :
كما قلنا أن الله له سلطان على المؤمنين به فقط !!
أما الرافضين له فهو لا يجبرهم على قبوله و هذه سمة من سمات عدله على الإنسان .

أما من يتحكم بالجحيم فكما قال الإخوة لا الله يتحكم بالجحيم و لا حتى الشيطان !!!
بل الإنسان هو من يتحكم بمصيره الأبدي !

فالإنسان مطالب بالإيمان بالله و الإخلاص لإيمانه !!
و هو أقل واجب لله الذي خلقه و ميزه عن الكائنات لا بل خلقه على صورته . . . .إلخ من المزايا .
فلو أخذنا مثلا ً قصة آدم لوجدنا كيف أن آدم ترك بحرية مُطلقة و لم يُقيد أبدا ً !!!
و لم يجبره الله على أي شيء نهائيا ً .
و أن الحية أيضا ً عندما أتت إلى حواء لم تجبرها !! بل تحايلت عليها لتتلاعب بإرادتها !
فكانت إرادة حواء بعد رؤية الشجرة أن تسلك طريق (( الموت ))

أما الإرادة فموضوع آخر :
فإرادة الله :
هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية .
و يقول المسيح :
أتيت إلى العالم ليكون لهم حياة و يكون لهم أفضل .

أما إرادة الشيطان :
كما رأينا في قصة آدم و حواء فهي تضليل الإنسان .

فهناك إرادة من الله القدوس لتخليص البشر 
و هناك إرادة من الشيطان النجس لتضليل البشر 
لكن من يختار ؟؟؟؟؟
أليس الإنسان ! 
​*


----------



## dejavu (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*



challenger قال:


> *
> فلو أخذنا مثلا ً قصة آدم لوجدنا كيف أن آدم ترك بحرية مُطلقة و لم يُقيد أبدا ً !!!
> و لم يجبره الله على أي شيء نهائيا ً .​**
> [/COLOR]​*[/SIZE]



عذراً للمداخلة، ولكن ألم يمنع الرب آدم وحواء من أكل أو حتى مس ثمر شجرة المعرفة؟!
"واما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمسّاه لئلا تموتا." (تك 3 : 3)

فعلى ما يبدو أنها لم تكن حرية مطلقة، فمنح الحرية المطلقة لا يستوجب عقاباً على ممارستها!

فالواضح أن كل ما تكلم به الرب مع آدم كان بمثابة الأمر (حتى وإن تأتى الأمر بصورة نصيحة)، ومخالفة ذلك الأمر (أو النصيحة إن شئت) يعني الوقوع في المعصية والخطيئة، وهذا ما حدث بالفعل!

أما الجحيم فقد خلقها الله عقاباً لمن يقع في الخطيئة، وحسب الكتاب المقدس، أن الله قد خلق الجحيم قبل أن يخلق البشر، فبعد أن طرد الله الشيطان وملائكته من محضره، خلق لهم ‘‘نار جهنم’’ التي لا تنطفئ إلى الأبد ... إلا أنه لم يعاقبهم بها إلى يومنا هذا وعاقب بها من تبعهم من البشر!

ومعروف أن الله لا يستطيع أن يخلق الشر؛ لأن الله صالح، وأن الله لا يستطيع أن يرتكب أخطاء؛ لأنه كامل، وأن الله لا تصدر منه الخطية؛ لأنه طاهر وقدوس.... ولكن

كيف ومن أين أتت الخطيئة الأولى (تكبر إبليس)، ومن علَّم إبليس التكبر؟

الموضوع على ما يبدو يدور في حلقة مفرغة بين مصدر الخطيئة من جهة ... وأوامر الله من جهة أخرى. فبعدم وجود للأوامر لن يكون هناك خطيئة بمخالفتها! أليس كذلك؟!


----------



## fredyyy (16 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*



dejavu قال:


> ... لأن الله صالح، وأن الله لا يستطيع أن يرتكب أخطاء؛ لأنه كامل، وأن الله لا تصدر منه الخطية؛ لأنه طاهر وقدوس....


 

*نعم الله صــــــــــــــالح *
*وعيناه أطهر من أن نتظر الى الشر*
*وهو كامل في كل طرقه*
*وهو الطـاهر القــدوس *

*لذا يقول الكتاب :*

بطرس الثانية 3 : 9 
لاَ يَتَبَاطَأُ الرَّبُّ عَنْ وَعْدِهِ كَمَا يَحْسِبُ قَوْمٌ التَّبَاطُؤَ، لَكِنَّهُ يَتَأَنَّى عَلَيْنَا، 
*وَهُوَ لاَ يَشَاءُ* أَنْ *يَهْلِكَ أُنَاسٌ،* بَلْ أَنْ *يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ*.


*إذاً الله لم يُعِد الجحيم للانسان *

*ولا يُسر بأن يذهب اليه الانسان *

*بل أن يُقبل الي الميسح بالتوبة فينال الحياة*


----------



## challenger (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


dejavu قال:



عذراً للمداخلة، ولكن ألم يمنع الرب آدم وحواء من أكل أو حتى مس ثمر شجرة المعرفة؟!
"واما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمسّاه لئلا تموتا." (تك 3 : 3)

فعلى ما يبدو أنها لم تكن حرية مطلقة، فمنح الحرية المطلقة لا يستوجب عقاباً على ممارستها!

فالواضح أن كل ما تكلم به الرب مع آدم كان بمثابة الأمر (حتى وإن تأتى الأمر بصورة نصيحة)، ومخالفة ذلك الأمر (أو النصيحة إن شئت) يعني الوقوع في المعصية والخطيئة، وهذا ما حدث بالفعل!

أما الجحيم فقد خلقها الله عقاباً لمن يقع في الخطيئة، وحسب الكتاب المقدس، أن الله قد خلق الجحيم قبل أن يخلق البشر، فبعد أن طرد الله الشيطان وملائكته من محضره، خلق لهم ‘‘نار جهنم’’ التي لا تنطفئ إلى الأبد ... إلا أنه لم يعاقبهم بها إلى يومنا هذا وعاقب بها من تبعهم من البشر!

ومعروف أن الله لا يستطيع أن يخلق الشر؛ لأن الله صالح، وأن الله لا يستطيع أن يرتكب أخطاء؛ لأنه كامل، وأن الله لا تصدر منه الخطية؛ لأنه طاهر وقدوس.... ولكن

كيف ومن أين أتت الخطيئة الأولى (تكبر إبليس)، ومن علَّم إبليس التكبر؟

الموضوع على ما يبدو يدور في حلقة مفرغة بين مصدر الخطيئة من جهة ... وأوامر الله من جهة أخرى. فبعدم وجود للأوامر لن يكون هناك خطيئة بمخالفتها! أليس كذلك؟!   

أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي الحبيب بصراحة مش حابب أدخل بأمور جانبية حول آدم !!
و هل الله أمر أم أطلق ؟

و لكن لنفكر قليلا ً
واما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمسّاه لئلا تموتا." (تك 3 : 3)

هل الله أجبر آدم على الطاعة  ؟ 
الجواب : لا !

ألم ينبه الله آدم ؟
الجواب : نعم !

هل وضع الله لآدم ما هو  أشهى و أطيب و ألذ أم تركه بلا طعام ؟
الجواب : بلا أعطاه !!

فالقضية ببساطة قضية تخيير و ليست تسيير !!
و التخيير في الشيء هو الحرية بحد ذاتها .

فالأمر أو الطلب المقرون بشرط و جواب شرط لا يعتبر إجبار !!

و لأبسط لك القضية  
خذ مثلا ً : الشرطة عندما تضع قوانين السير !
فهي تضع النص القانوني + المؤيد الجزائي !! ليصبح للقانون قيمة .
لكن !!!!!!!
هل تجبرك الشرطة على المخالفة لتفرض عليك العقاب ؟

أما عن الشيطان فهو كباقي المخلوقات له طبيعة و ذات مُستقلة !!
و الذات المُستقلة هي أيضا ً من سمات العدل الإلهي .

و لو قرأت عن طبيعة الشيطان و ذاته لما أستغربت كبريائه !




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الشيطان حسب الكتاب المقدس (( مقتطفات ))
ردا ً على سؤال كيف تكبر الشيطان ؟

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


الشيطان من أصل عبري وتعني الخصم أو المقاوم 

الشيطان (( زهرة بنت الصبح )) حسب وصف الكتاب المقدس 
  "كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح؟ كيف قطعت إلى الأرض يا قاهر الأمم وأنت قلت في قلبك أصعد إلى السموات أرفع كرسي فوق كواكب الله وأجلس عل جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال أصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب أصير مثل العلي لكنك انحدرت إلى الهاوية إلى أسافل الجب" (اشعياء 12:14-17) 
فكيف لا يتكبر و كان الزهرة !!!

و من ثم يقول الكتاب المقدس عن غرور و كبرياء الشيطان :
 "أنت خاتم الكمال ملآن حكمة وكامل الجمال كنت في عدن جنة الله كل حجر كريم ستارك عقيق أحمر وياقوت أصفر وعقيق أبيض وزبرجد ويشب وياقوت أزرق وبهرمان وزمرد وذهب أنشأوا فيك صنعة صيغة الفصوص وترصيعها يوم خلقت أنت الكروب المنبسط المظلل وأقمتك على جبل الله المقدس كنت بين حجارة النار تمشيت أنت كامل في طرقك من يوم خلقت حتى وجد فيك إثم بكثرة تجارتك ملأوا جوفك ظلماً فأخطأت فأطرحك من جبل الله وأبيدك أيها الكروب المظلل بين حجارة النار قد ارتفع قلبك لبهجتك أفسدت حكمتك لأجل بهائك سأطرحك إلى الأرض" (حزقيال 28 :12-17)
فكيف لا يتكبر و كان خاتم الكمال و الحكمة و الجمال !؟!؟!

و يتابع الكتاب المقدس بتناغم رائع وصف الغرور الشيطاني و عدم محافظته على مكانته :
"الذين لم يحفظوا رياساتهم" (يهوذا 6)
فالشيطان وجنوده وضعه الله في مركز عظيم فتكبر وسقط وهو الذي يستعبد الخطاة ويحارب المؤمنين الآن !!

فبعد ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس عن ((( الشيطان ))) هل نقول و نستغرب ((( لما تكبر ؟؟؟ )))
هل الله خلقه شريرا ً أم جميلا ً ، حكيما ً ، سيدا ً . . . إلخ .*


----------



## peace_86 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*



> هل الله أجبر آدم على الطاعة ؟
> الجواب : لا !
> 
> ألم ينبه الله آدم ؟
> الجواب : نعم !



ربي يسوع يباركك حبيب قلبي..


----------



## challenger (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*


peace_86 قال:



			ربي يسوع يباركك حبيب قلبي..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هلا بالغالي peace_86  ربنا يبارك في حياتك يا غالي  :Love_Letter_Send:و يبارك في حياة الجميع .
و ربنا يقدرنا على توضيح الصورة أكتر و أكتر للأحباء المسلمين . *


----------



## geegoo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*



challenger قال:


> *أخي الحبيب geegoo شكرا ًللرسالة التي نبهتني فيها لسؤالك :*
> *كما قلنا أن الله له سلطان على المؤمنين به فقط !!*
> *أما الرافضين له فهو لا يجبرهم على قبوله و هذه سمة من سمات عدله على الإنسان .*​
> 
> ...


اشكرك كثيرا اخي الحبيب علي اهتمامك بالرد....
ربنا يبارك خدمتك دايما بنور النعمة و المحبة...


----------



## Twin (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سوال عن الشيطان فى المسيحية؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أنا بصراحة متابع الحوار الرائع*
*أه مش بنسبة عاليه من التركيز لظروف الوقت ولكني متابع*
*وبأذن الله حينما تحتاج الحاجة سأتدخل لنوال البركة فقط*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

